# Help needed West Virginia!!!



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

If they could get to Pittsburgh, I could get to Indiana, PA... I don't know if that's helpful... and it would depend on the date.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Trying to put pictures of these two pups, hope it works... don't they just break your heart!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Adorable*

They are so adorable. God Bless you for getting them out!!

Did you try emlg. the Golden Ret. Rescues? Perhaps they could help.

How much closer to you are you trying to get them?

Where are the dogs that were pulled? Are they in boarding, a foster home?


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Karen, our rescue was contacted by another golden rescue about these pups, the rescues in and around WV are full.
A lady familiar with this shelter will go & pull them tomorrow and take them to her home but can't help with transport and can't keep them for long.
We're hoping to get them closer to us for our transport volunteers it is a 7.5 hr drive one way for them. If we could get them near Fairmont WV that would be perfect.

We are worrired this could all fall through if we don't come up with arrangements.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Thank you for helping these two beautiful doggies. Keeping my fingers crossed that some angels come along to transport them.


----------



## LilTuffGirl (Sep 22, 2009)

I'm right down the road from Huntington. I just don't know how i'd get TWO pups to fairmont. thats a lot of dog for any car. We have a pick up truck but I always felt bad for dogs in the back (in cages.. I REALLY hate when they are in the back and loose)

I'm willing to help just need to know if they have cages I could use and if they'll fit in my car? I know my golden gets sick in the car and it's ok for HER to do it lol but my seats are suede...

I probably can't do anything until next weekend though. Or maybe Sunday but I'm not sure. I work tomorrow.


I don't know if this is a good idea. I REALLY want a play mate for Hayden... but our place is kinda small. I mean I could always foster for a bit  hah


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Ohmygoodness, they look a lot like my Enzo. I wish I was closer so that I could help!


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

LilTuffGirl said:


> I'm right down the road from Huntington. I just don't know how i'd get TWO pups to fairmont. thats a lot of dog for any car. We have a pick up truck but I always felt bad for dogs in the back (in cages.. I REALLY hate when they are in the back and loose)
> 
> I'm willing to help just need to know if they have cages I could use and if they'll fit in my car? I know my golden gets sick in the car and it's ok for HER to do it lol but my seats are suede...
> 
> ...


 
I'll pm you my cell #


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*MyGoldenCharlie*

MyGoldenCharlie

Gosh I hope someone can help you!
How far a trip is it to where you need them to Go?

Did you try posting on Facebook?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*MyGoldenCharlie*

MyGoldenCharlie

Were you able to find transport help?
If not, go to google and do a search on Animal Rescues near Fairmont, West Virginia.
http://www.google.com/search?source...=Animal+Resacues+near+Fairmont,+West+Virginia
If you email those rescues and explain the spot you are in, perhaps they will have someone meet you part of the way or know someone who can.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

If you are still looking for help, PM Taz Monkey. She lives in WV and may be able to help.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Sorry I was AWOL...These two babies have been sprung from the shelter just now!

That area of WV was hard for us to coordinate anything . We have some wonderful volunteers in Maryland that made the trip yesterday and stayed the night to be at the shelter this morning. They now have the pups in their van ready to start the 7.5 hr trip to Pa.

They said the pups are very scared and wouldn't walk to the van on leash, had to be carried. 
It's a start of a new life for these two. Boy O Boy are they going to get some lovin' tonight! 
Will post pictures asap

Thanks everyone!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so glad they are safe! Thanks for the update.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Tears of happiness for these guys!


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

These two babies arrived safely Tuesday evening. Took them to the vet first thing Wed. kennel cough, mange, worms 
they guess the age to be 9 months to 1 yr
1st photo Boy ( Albie) weighed 25 lbs
2nd photo Girl ( Ella) weighed 18 lbs

Just have to wonder how long they were running loose on their own and what kind of hell they have been through. Ella has what appears to be a gun pellet on her side, near rib cage. We'll have it removed when she is strong enough to be spayed.

They are doing well in their crates and are just the sweetest little things.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Oh my, they're so thin and sad! I hope that they're in tip top shape soon and know the kind touch of your hands. They're so lucky!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Oh poor babies. They look so sad. Thank you for taking them in and taking care of them until they find their forever home.


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

Ohh poor puppies! Thank goodness your rescue group saved them!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

A huge THANK YOU to those who rescued these sad pups. What a wonderful life they should have now.


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

Oh they are so so thin. Thanks to everyone who helped save these sweet pups, and are giving them the chance for the life they deserve.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*MyGoldenCharlie*

MyGoldenChalrie

So sorry they had to drive all the way down there, but thank God these two babies are out of the shelter, safe, and will be sleeping well!!

They sare are beautiful-can't wait for an update!


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> MyGoldenChalrie
> 
> So sorry they had to drive all the way down there, but thank God these two babies are out of the shelter, safe, and will be sleeping well!!
> 
> They sare are beautiful-can't wait for an update!


 
The folks who made the long drive down & back for these babies are 
Al & Ellen ....... That is why I named them Albie & Ella 

They continue to do well, 
Both have worms treated that today the itching from the mange is going away, still smell pretty bad, will be able to give them a good bath this weekend. 
They eat their food so very very fast, especially Ella. I have been spreading it out on a flat surface to try to slow them down a bit. Hopefully soon they will understand that there WILL be more food to come, something I bet that they have never experienced until now.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

So glad that they are safe with you. It is so sad that they gobble their food because they afraid there will be no more. Thank you for taking great care of them. Can't wait to see pictures of them as the get healthy.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

MyGoldenCharlie, you're an angel in disguise. Thank you for helping these little ones start their new forever.


----------

